# Framing a stud wall nail size to use



## markblue777 (3 Oct 2017)

Hey All,
Just bought myself a 1st fix nailer as I have a few stud walls to make for my extension, just wondering what size nails to use in it for making them up. I was thinking 65mm but should it be 75mm?
Cheers
Mark


----------



## RossJarvis (3 Oct 2017)

90mm is a common size, stud walls are usually skew nailed so the effective depth of the nail is less than straight through.


----------



## nev (3 Oct 2017)

90mm.

Nailing 2 bits of 4x2 in a T you'll be at least 50mm up the side of one piece and then the 50mm thickness of the cross piece and at an angle and you'll not be out the other side.


----------



## MikeG. (3 Oct 2017)

90mm, as the others have said. One of the beauties of a nailer is that you can makes frames flat on the floor much easier than with a hammer. You only have to hold the plate and stud together in the correct position for a nano-second, and the nail gun doesn't knock all of the rest of the as-yet-unfixed framing all over the place as banging away with a hammer does. Try to nail from below if you can, and try to "dovetail" your nails to reduce any chance of pull-out.


----------

